
Brave little girl with cancer needs your help - wesada
http://www.metronews.ca/news/calgary/2017/02/28/calgary-three-year-old-liver-cancer-transplant-cincinnati.html
======
oldmancoyote
I did it. Took all of 60 seconds. Do it.

